# User Etiquette for Giveaways/ Competitions Promotions.



## sunni (Oct 10, 2020)

There have been a few times now that users have complained about giveaways, competitions, promotions etc.


No business /advertiser HAS to provide you with FREE items, or partially free, or competitions, or giveaways, 

There has been a overwhelming sense of users who feel entitled to free items and will voice this entitlement to advertisers in inappropriate manners.

There has been some issues with how users are treating our advertisers, should they not like a product, or perhaps the user is upset with how the giveaway is run.
There's is no need for posts of such nature.


If you don't like how something is run, don't enter.

If you are questioning whether someone is a genuine business, you can contact the staff we have approved and vetted all advertisers but are willing to listen and help you should anything be an issue.


This is non negotiable and if users continue to act in such banners they will be barred from all giveaways.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2020)

Just wanted to say thank you for your time and help and patience as always


----------



## WeedIsMySpinach (May 2, 2022)

Wow people really get pi**ed when they don’t win freebies?  
There could be no giveaways and no one gets anything! What idiots lol


----------



## Jjgrow420 (May 2, 2022)

WeedIsMySpinach said:


> Wow people really get pi**ed when they don’t win freebies?
> There could be no giveaways and no one gets anything! What idiots lol


You tell em!


----------



## sunni (May 3, 2022)

WeedIsMySpinach said:


> Wow people really get pi**ed when they don’t win freebies?
> There could be no giveaways and no one gets anything! What idiots lol


weve had some minor issues, people thinking companies are entitled to give them whatever they want, etc. 
and general rudeness towards companies


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedIsMySpinach said:


> Wow people really get pi**ed when they don’t win freebies?
> There could be no giveaways and no one gets anything! What idiots lol


That's why they print money and give us jobs,to buy what we want, when we want... But my observation is this: these contests have you answering questions,and regardless of how many answers you get right, it's a random pick... I enjoy these contests, but there's really no competition to them,like seeing who gets the most likes for a picture or the most comments... But then that's just me...


----------



## Creature1969 (Jun 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> seeing who gets the most likes for a picture or the most comments.


That's nothing more than a poplarity contest.


----------



## sunni (Jun 15, 2022)

Were not going to argue over free product and giveaways if you dont like it dont join in, random winner picking is typically for all companies random winner picking is not popularity its random user names in a hat (usually virtual)


youre going to have to comment in order to be apart of the random winner picking or how would they know whos name to put in plus this is also how their thread gets seen more since its populated more at "new posts"

This is very basic social media functioning

We are not going to debate this, dont enter if you dont want too no need for sour grapes over it


----------



## Brad104 (Sep 4, 2022)

What the heck is wrong with people??????????


----------



## OhNo555 (Oct 17, 2022)

Some people are never happy


----------



## TCH (Oct 17, 2022)

Bajamaja said:


> I would call bullshit on the random part as the odds of someone winning 3 giveaways in a row (@TCH )boggle the mind but it's their stuff they give it to whoever they want


It was a pretty lucky week. Are you implying that I am somehow in cahoots with 3 different companies?


----------



## Lizard0420 (Oct 18, 2022)

Bajamaja said:


> I am saying the companies choose whoever they feel will give them the best exposure of their products meaning media etc. They probably felt you were a good investment. Which is totally OK since its their money but to pretend that this was random makes no sense if you check the math. If there was 50 entries in each giveaway (there were more) your odds were 1 in 125000. Nobody is that lucky pal.
> Unless of course the publish the random generator video which they do sometimes.


Dude I have one 2 times so guess I'm cheating too


----------



## TCH (Oct 18, 2022)

Bajamaja said:


> Nobody is that lucky pal.


I beg to differ. Lol

While I agree it does come across rather sus, none of your explanation explains why I of all people would be picked to win. If they wanted the best exposure, they would always land on one of the experienced vets of this page that has a grow journal with a ton of views and proven results, not some newbie with very little history. That said, I am beyond grateful to have been as lucky as I have been.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 18, 2022)

I've seen enough giveaway results to have no doubt that they're randomly picked.

There's been lots of winners with limited experience and that keep a low profile, what benefit would anyone have in selecting them over a experienced grower with a suitable profile?


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2022)

Someones salty, nope just luck of the draw, we will not make this post out to be a long drawn out conversation.

Someone one 3 times it happens. Get over it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 18, 2022)

Be like water my friends


----------

